

Ask HN: Need of a much better GitHub/Gitlab? - repomonkey

Github [1] has become slow and the hosted solution (enterprise version) is too costly, so we have been using Gitlab which is a Github like repository hosting platform that also has issue tracking and merge&#x2F;pull request based workflow and integration with its CI (gitlab-ci project).<p>In the past couple of months, we&#x27;ve been facing a lot of problems for example -- Gitlab has broken our development workflow (due to bugs in it), the web hooks would stop working, the merge request diffs would be too slow to load, sometimes the ruby based backend would blow up and give us 500 etc. So, we&#x27;ve started working on a single page webapp based on Go and AngularJS that just does minimalistic things that we need. We wanted a tool that is easy to manage and install so we chose Go (single binary) and we wanted to keep the frontend easy to implement and use so we chose AngularJS (single page app).<p>What are the pain points you&#x27;ve faced while using these tools, and what features etc. you want in it and will you fund development of such an opensource project that solves these problems. What other opensource or cheaper hosted git etc. solutions do you use? Our team of three is planning to work on this project full-time but want to survey if crowd funded money would be enough to support us for at least a year till we figure out other ways to sustain while giving all our time and energy to the product.<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com
[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gitlab.org
======
anthony_franco
Personally I never had a problem with Github, aside from a few times it was
down but that's rare and part of any internet service.

But then again, I've only ever used it as a code repository. For issue
tracking I use a dedicated app (Lighthouse).

